# Driving from Phoenix to Disneyland



## minniefan88

Hi everyone,

I am planning on possibly driving from Phoenix to Disneyland in late February. Due to work schedules and time constraints we would likely be leave on a Thursday evening and returning Sunday evening.

Any tips for the drive? Good places to stop and eat?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PHXscuba

It's a long straight haul across I-10 -- takes us about 6.5 hours from the east suburbs of Phoenix. Eat in Quartzite or Blythe; once you get past those it's 1 1.5 to 2 hours until you hit "civilization" again around Indio.

Mostly just fast-food places along the road ...

PHXscuba


----------



## sunflare

Be sure to get gas on the AZ side of the border... it tends to go up by at least 10c a gallon once you cross that line


----------



## starshine514

PHXscuba said:
			
		

> It's a long straight haul across I-10 -- takes us about 6.5 hours from the east suburbs of Phoenix. Eat in Quartzite or Blythe; once you get past those it's 1 1.5 to 2 hours until you hit "civilization" again around Indio.
> 
> Mostly just fast-food places along the road ...
> 
> PHXscuba



I don't recommend eating in Quartzite (caught a McD's worker not washing her hands after using the restroom - may explain why my sister got sick twice after eating there), but I do recommend getting gas there. Oh, and we've never gotten sick from the DQ inside the Pilot station.


----------



## jmpurcel

Best place for gas on the way to disneyland is at the costco in palm desert off exit 131. I usually go inside and grab a slice of pizza and drink since its cheap. If you dont have a costco card you can drive another 15 miles or so and stop in cabazon at the morongo casino gas station. And right next door are the premium outlets that have oakley, coach, burberry etc.


----------



## damiel

PHXscuba said:


> It's a long straight haul across I-10 -- takes us about 6.5 hours from the east suburbs of Phoenix.
> PHXscuba



We are going to Scottsdale for Spring Training and then headed to Disney for 4 days.  Shoot!  I hate to hear that it is a 6+ hour drive. Oh well I guess we will just keep the destination in mind and hopefully it won't seem too bad.


----------



## paulakimtrac

Phoenix to DLR....coming in on Interstate 10....Cabazon Outlet Shopping Malls....You can also see the Dinosaur from the Pee Wee Herman movie.....definitely In-N-Out burgers...


----------



## afnaechiquita

jmpurcel said:


> Best place for gas on the way to disneyland is at the costco in palm desert off exit 131. I usually go inside and grab a slice of pizza and drink since its cheap. If you dont have a costco card you can drive another 15 miles or so and stop in cabazon at the morongo casino gas station. And right next door are the premium outlets that have oakley, coach, burberry etc.



Are these the outlets you're talking about?: http://www.cabazonoutlets.com/directory

I don't see anything listed that you mentioned aside from oakley  Are there other outlets or entertainment along that very long route?


----------



## disneyfaninaz

There is a Skecher's showroom and factory store outside of Blythe. Otherwise there's not much once you get out of Phoenix until you get to Indio.  Even then the pickings are slim.  Depending on how much time you want to spend driving out, the San Jacinto tram out of Palm Springs is a really cool thing to do. http://www.pstramway.com/

The drive really goes by fast.  We are always in such a hurry to get to Disneyland that we only stop for gas and lunch.


----------



## afnaechiquita

disneyfaninaz said:


> There is a Skecher's showroom and factory store outside of Blythe. Otherwise there's not much once you get out of Phoenix until you get to Indio.  Even then the pickings are slim.  Depending on how much time you want to spend driving out, the San Jacinto tram out of Palm Springs is a really cool thing to do. http://www.pstramway.com/
> 
> The drive really goes by fast.  We are always in such a hurry to get to Disneyland that we only stop for gas and lunch.



My DBF lives near Palm Springs and I think he wanted to take me on that last time I visited, so now I know what it is to remind him 

What about if going down to Anaheim from the Grand Canyon? I see it's about a three hour longer drive, but we're thinking about going up there from Phoenix. Is it just as dull of a drive back?


----------



## disneyfaninaz

afnaechiquita said:


> My DBF lives near Palm Springs and I think he wanted to take me on that last time I visited, so now I know what it is to remind him
> 
> What about if going down to Anaheim from the Grand Canyon? I see it's about a three hour longer drive, but we're thinking about going up there from Phoenix. Is it just as dull of a drive back?



I have never driven to LA from the Grand Canyon.  However, it is a very pretty drive from PHX to the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Huff

We usually drive I-10 to 60 to 91 to 57 south.  Exit Ball rd to go to Mickey & Friends parking or exit Katella for Toy Story lot.

We stop for a quick break in Quartzite.  However, on holiday weekends the gas stations on the west exit can get packed.  There are stations off the east exit that won't be crowded but fast food such as McDonalds are on the west exit.

Don't bother stopping at Ehrenburg for gas as its almost always crowded.  There is a Wendy's there though.

8 miles from Disneyland is Farrells Ice Cream Parlor.  Just like the famous ones of the 70's.  Well worth a visit but evenings or weekends can have a long line out the door.


----------



## jmpurcel

afnaechiquita said:


> Are these the outlets you're talking about?: http://www.cabazonoutlets.com/directory
> 
> I don't see anything listed that you mentioned aside from oakley  Are there other outlets or entertainment along that very long route?



Nope.. those are the ones next to it. 
These are the ones i was talking about. Its across the street from the ones you found. 
http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/outlet.asp?id=6


----------



## disneygirlinphoenix

Eat at Ruby's next to Hadley's fruit stand and the big casino. My fave!!! Only in CA, diner food! A great place to stop and rest.


----------



## Huff

afnaechiquita said:


> What about if going down to Anaheim from the Grand Canyon? I see it's about a three hour longer drive, but we're thinking about going up there from Phoenix. Is it just as dull of a drive back?



GC south to Williams is very pretty, mostly forested mountains and cool since its elevation is about 7000'.  West from Williams heads downhill towards Kingman quickly becoming desert.  However, even that area is more scenic than I-10.   You'll also pass thru Barstow and Victorville for places to stop to eat, shop etc.


----------



## afnaechiquita

Huff said:


> GC south to Williams is very pretty, mostly forested mountains and cool since its elevation is about 7000'.  West from Williams heads downhill towards Kingman quickly becoming desert.  However, even that area is more scenic than I-10.   You'll also pass thru Barstow and Victorville for places to stop to eat, shop etc.



Thanks for that! I think I'd prefer that route but it seems that would only work out if we spent the night at the GC, whereas I think right now we're just planning to drive up from Phoenix and back down. Who knows, maybe we can power through it!


----------



## pooh2001

Any direct airline flights from PHX to LAX ?
Is LAX the best airport for Disneyland ?


----------



## PHXscuba

pooh2001 said:


> Any direct airline flights from PHX to LAX ?
> Is LAX the best airport for Disneyland ?



Lots of direct flights from PHX to the various SoCal airports. LAX is far from DL and has big traffic. If I were flying from PHX, I'd try to get a flight to SNA (aka Orange County, aka John Wayne) or LGB (Long Beach).  Definitely avoid Burbank and Ontario.

Flights from farther away don't necessarily go non-stop into SNA or LGB, which is why many fly into LAX.

PHXscuba


----------



## ahutton

Huff said:


> We usually drive I-10 to 60 to 91 to 57 south.  Exit Ball rd to go to Mickey & Friends parking or exit Katella for Toy Story lot.



That was the route we did too - was great.  Once we did the trip via San Diego because I wanted to have lunch on Mission Beach and we wanted to arrive late afternoon.  It was very scenic but a lot longer drive.

We stopped at the Morongo Travel Center - there is an In and Out Burger, Starbucks and a Panda Express there.  It was about 4 1/2 hours from Phoenix and so was a good point to take a break and then the rest of the drive seemed to go really fast and we had plenty of gas for the travel around Disneyland - which we didn't do much of...  so we stopped there on the way home too.  Gassed back up, had a snack and got coffee drinks and then did the 4 1/2 hours home.


----------



## oakleycat

I agree with PP, it's a pretty quick 6 hour drive with not much to see, so better to just do the straight shot then take one of the "scenic routes" that will add hours to the drive.  We go the opposite way (LA to Phoenix) to see family frequently and try to leave early and only make one bathroom/food/gas stop.  Make sure you have plenty of water with you just in case, there's a lot of desert out there!


----------

